# rattle worms



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

First cast isn't looking very promising at this time. I will turn them down and see what I got. Looks like I might have some bubbles right on the skins. Pictures after I get them unmolded and turned some.


The coral worm skins are looking good so far. Haven't poured them yet still in the tanning stage but they look nice.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

First 2 rattle worms were flops. Both ruined.sad_smiles


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Do you heat your resin? I set mine in a small cup of hot water for a few minutes, never get any air bubbles.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

These are bubbles coming out of the tubes when the resin heats up. I got to change the way I pour in the mold I guess.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I think I found my problem. I'm not letting them set in the molds long enough. The resin is still soft when I pull them and they lets them flex. So they break loose from the tubes. I have some (rattlesnake and some coral snakes) setting now for a couple of days to see what they do.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I could have gotten you a coral snake yesterday, but let him live. It was a good 20 -24inches long.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

First rattle worm success!!!!!! Sorry folks this one isn't forsale. Its mine to keep.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

those are some small scales

looks good with the belly scales


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I started to bring one back this past weekend to see if you wanted it. It was less than two feet, but had 8 rattles. The area right before the rattles was colored very good...


Do you "tube" some of the snakes or belly cut them all?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Captn C said:


> I started to bring one back this past weekend to see if you wanted it. It was less than two feet, but had 8 rattles. The area right before the rattles was colored very good...
> 
> *Do you "tube" some of the snakes or belly cut them all?*


Depends on the size of the snake and what pen I am going to make out of them. Some kits have bigger tubes than others.

Bill remember these were very small snakes. It was hard to get all the loose scales off before I poured them. I had to use a magnifying glass to see them.:rotfl:


----------

